# 

## daggulka

Witam. 
Mam w instrukcji montażu napisane, że mogę podłączyć zmywarkę do ciepłej lub zimnej wody . Poczytałam trochę na forum i zdania są podzoelone....może mi ktoś łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć czy podłączenie zmywarki do ciepłej wody jest bardziej opłacalne?
Dla wyjaśnienia ... grzeję ekogroszkiem, mnam zasobnik 300l ... w większości tej wody i tak nie wykorzystujemy , więc skoro piec i tak rzeje tą wodę to może można ją wykorzystać do zmywarki?  :Roll:   Jest to bardziej opłacalne czy podłączyć do zimnej i se tyłka nie zawracać duperelami?  :Wink2:

----------


## Bigbeat

Jest tak:
- do zimnej: całe podgrzanie wody zachodzi w zmywarce, a więc podgrzewanie jest prądem - co wiadomo, ile kosztuje.
- do ciepłej: część podgrzania masz realizowane w kotłowni tańszym od prądu ekogroszkiem, a zmywarka tylko musi dogrzać prądem tą ciepłą wodę do temperatury, która zmywarce jest potrzebna. Czyli część grzania groszkiem, część prądem.
A więc już chyba wiesz.
Ale są jeszcze inne aspekty tej sprawy:
1. naczynia płukane ciepłą wodą jakoś nie błyszczą
2. co będzie, jeśli kiedyś będziesz chciała zmienić zmywarkę na inną, i okaże się, że ta inna nie ma możliwości pracy na ciepłej wodzie?

Myślę, że skoro masz takie zapędy  :wink:  - powinnaś po prostu wyprowadzić pod zmywarkę zarówno ciepłą, jak i zimną wodę.

----------


## pablitoo

> Jest tak:
> - do zimnej: całe podgrzanie wody zachodzi w zmywarce, a więc podgrzewanie jest prądem - co wiadomo, ile kosztuje.
> - do ciepłej: część podgrzania masz realizowane w kotłowni tańszym od prądu ekogroszkiem, a zmywarka tylko musi dogrzać prądem tą ciepłą wodę do temperatury, która zmywarce jest potrzebna. Czyli część grzania groszkiem, część prądem.
> A więc już chyba wiesz.
> Ale są jeszcze inne aspekty tej sprawy:
> 1. naczynia płukane ciepłą wodą jakoś nie błyszczą
> 2. co będzie, jeśli kiedyś będziesz chciała zmienić zmywarkę na inną, i okaże się, że ta inna nie ma możliwości pracy na ciepłej wodzie?
> 
> Myślę, że skoro masz takie zapędy  - powinnaś po prostu wyprowadzić pod zmywarkę zarówno ciepłą, jak i zimną wodę.


Szczególnie zwróć uwagę na pkt 1 wymieniony przez kolegę powyżej.

Ja sam dokładnie się o tym przekonałem jak pomyliłem króćce i podłączyłem zmywarkę do ciepłej wody - od razu moja żona zauważyłeś że coś ze zmywarką jest nie tak bo szklanki i kieliszki przede wszystkim takie jakieś matowe ...
Pierwszy wniosek - kiepska chemia / tabletki - stosujemy tabletki a nie nabłyszczacz w płynie / , po zamianie - to samo - wówczas wlazłem do szafki obok zmywarki - tam mam przyłącze wody i zauważyłem pomyłkę ...

Niby nic a jednak jak sie myje w zmywarce to naczynia powinny lśnić  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Nooo, kochany ...ja mam wszystko wyprowadzone , i ciepłą i zimną wodę   :big grin:  ...właśnie w tej chwili zabrałam się do podłączania tego news'a i zaświtało mi w główce to pytanie  :Wink2:   :Lol:  ... no bo po co ma se brać tyle prądu skoro mam taniej z kotłowni  :Wink2:   :big grin:  .

Ale .... skoro skróci się cuykl mycia przez to ( a skróci się na pewno  :Wink2:  ), to czy tabletka zdąży się rozpuścić i czy naczynia będą dobrze domywane  :Roll:  .

----------


## daggulka

brak połysku mogłabym przeboleć jeśli oszczędności z podpięcia ciepłej wody byłyby spore, a nie zaszkodziłoby to zmywarce i jakości domywanych naczyć  :Roll:  
ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś spostrzeżenia?

----------


## Bigbeat

Co to znaczy spore?
Trzeba by to policzyć, ale sądzę, że wyjdzie kilkanaście PLN miesięcznie oszczędności.

----------


## daggulka

to niewiele  :Roll:

----------


## Bigbeat

Cudów nie ma. Gdyby było więcej, wszyscy by tak robili - ludzie głupi nie są.

----------


## daggulka

ok, dzięki ...podłączam do zimnej  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

Ok, zamontowana do zimnej .... już zrobiłam pierwsze "mycie" ... rewelacja .... mogę powiedzieć  z czystym sumieniem "nastajła wielkopomna chwila" ...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ... teraz w zlewie to se umyję tylko mój ulubiony kubek do kawy  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Malobert

czyli zmywarka płycze naczynia wodą zimną, a może są takie co mają dwa przyłącza na ciepłą i na zimna osobną ? ale to już chyba zbyt wiele wymagam

----------


## pablitoo

> czyli zmywarka płycze naczynia wodą zimną, a może są takie co mają dwa przyłącza na ciepłą i na zimna osobną ? ale to już chyba zbyt wiele wymagam


Zbyt wiele wymagasz ...

----------


## Bigbeat

Tak miała kiedyś pralka Wiatka.

----------


## blues1212

Mylicie się,
zmywarka przepłukuje naczynia w ostatnim cyklu, pobierając do tego nabłyszcacz.
Mało tego, u mnie na programie 45 stopni- krótki, płukanie odbywa się na wyższej temperaturze niż ta która jest dla procesu zmywania.
Temperatura zmywania=45 stopni, temperatura płukania z nabłyszczaniem=55 stopni.

Jeżeli twierdzicie, że naczynia należy płukać w zimnej wodzie, to chyba nie zmywaliście naczyń ręcznie.

Proszę zrobić test. Umyć w płynie do naczyń duży kieliszek np. od szampana w gorącej wodzie, poźniej go przepłukać w jeszcze cieplejszej. EFEKT BĘDZIE TAKI- KIELISZEK LŚNI I NIE MA NA NIM ZACIEKÓW, GDYŻ WODA ODPARUJE Z GORĄCEGO SZKŁA.
Kiedy woda będzie zmina, wówczas będzie długo odparowywać z jego powierzczni, która po suszeniu będzie matowa i będzie miała zacieki i smugi.

TEMPERATURA PŁUKANIA Z NABŁYSZCZANIEM JEST WYŻSZA DLA KAŻDEGO PROGRAMU O 10 stopni (zmywarka BOSCH)


Pozdrawiam!  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Podłącz do ciepłej.*blues1212* ma racje ...
o kurcze.... ale kotleta kolega odgrzał  :smile:  a ja jeszcze przewróciłem na drugi bok żeby się lepiej dosmażył  :big tongue:

----------


## Kris48

Planuję wykonac osobne przyłącze wody do zmywarki (i pralki) poprzez mieszacz z termostatem. Wystarczy ustawic na mieszaczu temperaturę minimalną jaką potrzebuje zmywarka (np 30 st C) a wtedy zużycie energii na podgrzanie wody w zywarce (np do 45 st C) będzie dużo mniejsze.

----------


## Jacek6

Podłączyłem zmywarkę która w instrukcji nie ma słowa o możliwości podłączenia ciepłej wody, pod ciepłą wodę, i jest ok. Oszczędności też na pewno są.

----------


## synkopa

Jest jeszcze inny aspekt sprawy. Niestety z przyczyn ekonomicznych w zmywarkach jak i w innych urządzeniach np pralka nie  koniecznie występują termostaty na każdą z wybranych temperatur dla danych programów. Czasem niestety jest to realizowane tak: określona i stała ilość wody wymaga do podgrznia do zadanej temperatury z góry okreslonego czasu.  Wazna jast tu temperatura startowa,  no i dostarczona moc. Łatwo przewidzieć co będzie, jak temperatura początkowa będzie o X wyższa. Urządzenie musi być zaprojektowane do podłączenia do wody ciepłej.

----------


## 7tonik

Ja również podłączyłem zmywarkę do ciepłej wody mimo, że nie było o tym słowa w instrukcji (nawet o tym, że nie wolno  :smile:  ) i nic się złego nie dzieje (temp. ok 40 st). Naczynia błyszczą (może dlatego, że mam uzdatniona wode-bardzo miękką). A zmywarka płucze w ciepłej (przynajmniej ostatnie płukanie), bo inaczej naczynia nie wyschną.

----------


## tacim

ja mam dwy wyjścia podłaczyłem pod zimną ale chyba przepnę do ciepłej- jeszcze się zastanawiam jak to z pralką jest ?

----------


## 7tonik

Też się zastanawiałem nad pralką, ale doszedłem do wniosku, że za dużo jest płukania zimną wodą. Raczej się nie opłaci.

----------


## aadamuss24

Ostatnio w jakiejś gazecie kolorowej był artykuł o zmywarkach i podobno niektóre modele programuje się na pracę z zasilaniem ciepłą wodą. Warto dopytać producenta które to modele.
Może jednak komuś udało się namierzyć jakiś model pralki lub zmywarki przystosowanej do pracy na ciepłej wodzie ?

----------


## Pinok

cytat z instrukcji zmywarek Amica:

Przyłącze wody
• Zmywarkę należy podłączyć do zimnej lub do ciepłej wody o temperaturze maks. 60° C.
• Nie wolno podłączać zmywarki do otwartych ani przepływowych podgrzewaczy wody.

Ja posiadam model  ZZA 628 I, ale ZZA6646I, ZZA6648I też można podłączać do ciepłej.

----------


## aadamuss24

Czyli zmywarki takie istnieją i nawet ktoś je ma  :smile:  Ciekawe czy ktoś taką pralkę widział/ma ? Może w Anglii coś takiego używają ? pozdr adam

----------


## Cpt_Q

> ... Ciekawe czy ktoś taką pralkę widział/ma ? Może w Anglii coś takiego używają ?...


Widział - używał, nie ma - chce mieć... nie w Anglii   :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Pewnie dawno temu i ruska ci ona była  :smile:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Pewnie dawno temu i ruska ci ona była


to taka była, podobało mi się w niej zwłaszcza: wyświetlana ilość czasu do końca prania i podświetlenie bębna.
http://www.miele-professional.pl/i.php?i=1163

----------


## PliP

Bardzo ciekawy temat.
Jak już kupię sprzęt - pralkę i zmywarkę to będę rozmyślał do jakiej wody go podłączyć. Zabezpieczyłem się w podejścia z zimną i ciepłą wodą.

----------


## grigo

Wiem że to stary wątek ale pewnie co jakiś czas ktoś tu zagląda.
Zadzwoniłem do serwisu Bosch/Siemens. Pani Poinformowała mnie że każdą zmywarkę można podłączyć do ciepłej wody. Najlepiej wykonać to przez zawór termostatyczny (koszt ok. 300zł) z ustawieniem temperatury jaki odpowiada programowi delikatnemu. Jeśli ustawimy inny program zmywarka tylko dogrzeje wodę. Pani potwierdziła że płukanie odbywa się w chłodnej wodzie. Nie była jednak w stanie wytłumaczyć czy dla oszczędności czasu lub energii czy ze względu na nabłyszczanie. Dział techniczny ma oddzwonić z taką informacją. 
Jest jeden model siemens który umożliwia podpięcie zarówno ciepłej jak i zimnej wody i to wydaje się najlepsze rozwiązanie SN66M033EU

----------


## _FIX_

Pralka i zmywarka (Bosch) które ja posiadam są podłączone do zimnej wody, nigdy nie zwracałem uwagi na to czy są wersje z podłączeniem do ciepłej.

----------


## PliP

My kupiliśmy w większości sprzęt Mastercook. Pralka ma zarówno wejście na zimną jak i ciepłą wodę.
I tak tez ta pralka jest podłączona. Na początku sprawdzałem jaka jest długość chyba 3 cykli w przypadku gdy jest tylko zimna woda oraz gdy pralka ma dostęp do ciepłej oraz zimnej wody. Wówczas sprawdzałem także zużycie energii elektrycznej. Pamiętam tylko, że było dużo niższe zużycie energii elektrycznej oraz krótszy czas prania. Nie pamiętam jednak jakie to były liczby, a i notatek również nie mam. Wiem też jedno: że przy najbliższej okazji, bardziej tu chodzi o chęci podłącze również i zmywarkę do ciepłej wody.

----------


## tomato

Wita.Mam takie pytanie.Może ktoś wie czy obecnie na rynku można kupić zmywarki
wyposażone w dwa przyłącza, osobno dla ciepłej i zimnej wody?
Tak żeby w razie potrzeby zmywarka pobierała zimną i osobno ciepłą wodę.Pytam o jakieś bardziej "ynteligetne" zmywarki  :smile: 
Oprócz wymienionej wyżej SN66M033EU.

----------


## PliP

tą np:
*Amica ZZA6428I*

Można podłączyć do ciepłej wody.

----------


## tomato

Na http://www.ceneo.pl/269862s w opisie jest napisane 


```
Instalacja 	Podłączenie do zimnej lub ciepłej wody
```

 :WTF:

----------


## Jarek.P

Moja Amica też tak ma.
WTF? Po prostu - podłączasz do ciepłej lub do zimnej, wedle uważania. Zmywarka nie grzeje wody w ciemno, tylko wg wskazań termostatu, tak więc jeśli z rury leci jej woda gorąca, po prostu jej nie grzeje i tyle.

J.

----------


## jurek_michalak

Podłącz do zimnej - lepszy efekt płukania i nabłyszczania. Poza tym zmywarka i tak pobiera niewiele wody, więc koszt jej podgrzania nie jest wysoki.

----------


## PliP

Korzyść z podłączenia naszej zmywarki do ciepłej wody zależna jest tylko i wyłącznie od tego ile razy zmywamy w ciągu dnia lub też tygodnia.
Ta ciepła woda, którą podłączymy nie bierze się znikąd, i ktoś gdzieś oraz w jakiś sposób musi ją ogrzać.
Moja zmywarka w programie szybki wstępne mycie ma w temp 30*C, Mycie właściwe w temp 65*C, płukanie to również 65*C i na koniec suszenie. Czas pracy to 60 minut, W tym czasie zużywa 13,8 litra wody oraz 0,45 kWh. No i oczywiście jedną tabletkę.
Jak to wygląda w przeliczeniu na finanse:
- Tabletka (FINISH) - 0,50zł (paczka 70 szt - 35zł)
- Woda = 0,05zł
- Energia elektr. - 0,27zł
Łączny koszt jednego zmywania to: 0,82zł
Wracając jednak do kosztów i celu podłączenia ciepłej wody to: hmm 1 zmywanie to na dzisiaj 0,27 zł. Z tego około 0,17 zł koszt podgrzania wody.
Zakładając, że zmywamy 5x w tygodniu to rocznie będzie to około 45zł. Ta ciepła woda może być podgrzana przez Solary, może być podgrzana przez bojler lub przez instalację CO. Pochłania to również pewien koszt. Pewnym jednorazowym kosztem jest również podciągnięcie nitki z ciepłą wodą w okolice zmywarki lub też rozgałęźnika pod zlewem bo tam najczęściej jest zmywarka.
Czy to się opłaca lub też nie zależy tylko od tego jak podejdziemy do tego tematu.
Trochę inaczej sytuacja wygląda przy pralce automatycznej. Tam są większe jednorazowe ilości wody. Inne również są koszty i dlatego kupiłem pralkę z przyłączem do ciepłej oraz zimnej wody. Tam teoretycznie oszczędzam gdyż niższy jest koszt podgrzania ciepłej wody przez Solary czy też CO niż przez podgrzewacz zamontowany w pralce.

----------


## OHM

ja tez podłanczam pod ciepłą , bo jest bardziej ekonomiczniej

----------


## kajmanxxl

jeżeli te zmywarki o których piszecie mają w instrukcji że można je podłączać do ciepłej wody to ok, ale jeżeli tak nie jest to dobrze się zastanówcie co robicie bo możecie utracić gwarancję i zepsuć zmywarkę, jeszcze jest opcja że macie DTR i jesteście pewni że tak można zrobić

----------


## MasterCheat

Odgrzeję jeszcze raz tego kotleta  :smile: 

jak t jest z tym podłączeniem do ciepłej wody? Naczynia faktycznie są mniej lśniące?

W moim Hotpoint Ariston tak napisali w broszurce:

"PRZYŁĄCZENIE DO CIEPŁEJ LUB ZIMNEJ WODY
Oszczędność 60% energii gwarantuje bezpośrednie przyłączenie do gorącej wody, która pozwala zmniejszyć
energię potrzebną do jej ogrzewania"

W instrukcji z kolei
"Podłączenie węża doprowadzającego wodę
• Do zaworu wody zimnej: dokładnie przykręcić wąż
doprowadzający do zaworu z gwintem 3/4 GAZ; przed
przykręceniem węża odkręcić wodę i poczekać, aż będzie
całkiem czysta, tak aby ewentualne nieczystości nie zapchały
urządzenia.
• Do zaworu wody ciepłej: w przypadku instalacji centralnego
ogrzewania zmywarka może być zasilana ciepłą wodą
wodociągową, pod warunkiem że jej temperatura nie
przekracza 60°C. "

Ja mam ciepłą wodę z pompy ciepła powietrznej. Więc koszt jej podgrzewania jest śmiesznie niski. No i grzeje do 55 C.


Gdyby nie historie o gorszej jakości mycia w ciepłej wodzie to bym się nie zastanawiał i podłączył do Ciepłej, a tak to nie wiem...

----------


## Jarek.P

Podłącz, sprawdź. Jeśli się okaże, że jest kiepsko, przepięcie jej na zimną wodę to chyba nie problem?

----------


## MasterCheat

niestety z hydrauliki jestem noga :sad: 

ze ściany wychodzą mi takie mniej więcej zaworki jak na tym zdjęciu:

http://hydro-systems.pl/hydroland/h-12xfiltr.jpg

Do zaworków wkręcone są wężyki które idą prosto do kranu.

do trzeba dokupić żeby się do tego podczepić zasilanie woda od zmywarki?

----------


## mturdus

To tylko przykłady:



ewentualnie tradycyjnie trójnik i dodatkowy zaworek
Przejrzyj:
http://naprawiacz.waw.pl/podlaczeniepralki.html

----------


## MasterCheat

Dzięki. widziałem właśnie takie ustrojstwa na internecie. Tylko wszystkie one wiążą się z tym, że trzeba to co mam wykręcić ze ściany to co tam mam i coś nowego wkręcić.
A ja wolałbym wkręcić coś do tego co już wystaje ze ściany...  :smile:  żeby tam czegoś nie uszkodzić.

Wprawdzie w łazience udało mi się samodzielnie dwa kraniki zamontować i nawet troch konopii mi zostało, i co najważniejsze nic nie cieknie do tej pory. Ale jedna się boję bo mam ściany szkieletowe i nie chciałbym sobie zrobi kuku  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

O wiele szybciej zrobisz sobie powódź kombinując z rozdzieleniem obecnego kranika, uwierz.

Jeśli nawijałeś już pakuły, to sobie poradzisz. Jeśli się boisz, to wezwij fachowca, za taką usługę nie policzy jakichś strasznych pieniędzy. Jeśli będziesz próbował sam, to poradę od "Wujka Dobra Rada" dołożę: te kraniki mają najczęściej gładki, niklowany gwint, na którym pakuły się ślizgają. Bierze się wtedy brzeszczot piłki do metalu i w kilku miejscach ten gwint kaleczy, lekko nacina.

----------


## MasterCheat

> "te kraniki mają najczęściej gładki, niklowany gwint, na którym pakuły się ślizgają. Bierze się wtedy brzeszczot piłki do metalu i w kilku miejscach ten gwint kaleczy, lekko nacina.


Tak właśnie robiłem ostatnio :smile:  

Dzięki w takim razie i lecę na zakupy po nowy kranik.

----------


## CafeDelTom27

Mam hotpoina i podlaczony do ciepj wody.mam wszystko umyte w zmywarce a uzywam najtanszych tabletek,soli i nablyszczacza.

----------


## MasterCheat

No i podłączone do ciepłej.

Wprawdzie nie moa odniesienie co by było jakbym do zimnej podłączył, ale dla mnie naczynia są wystarczająco błyszczące.  W każdym razie nie ma porównania do zmywania ręcznego. Jest o niebo lepiej.

----------


## eg50

Stara pralka wiatka miała dwa węże, a w nową mam podłaczoną pod trójnik. Przed nim 2 zawory kulowe. Pralka pobiera ciepłą, a później przełączam na zimną. Duża oszczędność czasu i kasy.

----------


## radi33

Temat strasznie stary ale aktualny.
Koledzy jak już policzycie ile to groszy idzie na podgrzanie wody w 1 cyklu zmywania to pomyślcie jeszcze że u niektórych w domu trzeba spuścić kilka litrów wody zanim zacznie lecieć ciepła.
No i w tych przypadkach oszczędności z podpięcia do ciepłej wody szlag trafia bo między kolejnymi poborami wody rury znów wam ostygną.
Ale jeśli ktoś ma nowoczesną wypasioną instalację i w kranie ciągle ciepła woda( pompa obiegowa) no to pewnie się opłaci.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nk

Analizuję ten temat pod kątem zmywarki. Zrobiłem "risercz" wśród zmywarek Bosch i Electroluxa. W obu przypadkach nie znalazłem modelu z podłączeniem osobno zimnej i ciepłej wody. Natomiast po zapytaniu producenci odpowiedzieli, że każdą z ich zmywarek można podłączyć bezpośrednio w wody ciepłe <65C., choć raczej zalecają podłączenie do zimnej wody.
I może byłbym skłonny jednak podłączyć zmywarkę do CWU zrobić, bo mam tanią CWU z PC, a instalację CWU mam dobrze zaizolowaną.ale: kuchnia jest punktem najbardziej odległym od zbiornika CWU, wg opisu przeciętna zmywarka, jaką jestem zainteresowany zużywa ok. 10 l wody (czyli mało), z czego pewnie tylko część to jest ciepła, czyli ogrzewana w zmywarce, moje CWU będzie miało ok. 45 C (czyli i tak zmywarka musi ją dogrzać), nie planuję cyrkulacji w nocy, a pewnie wtedy zmywarka będzie często pracować. Reasumując, wydaje mi się, że więcej będzie strat na stałe doprowadzanie CWU do zmywarki niż korzyści z taniego ogrzewania wody. Natomiast trochę inaczej (zwłaszcza u mnie) wygląda sprawa pralki, ale to już innym razem...

----------

